# Koch Chemie - finishing



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey,

Just a quick question, after going through paint corrections Using Koch Chemie finishing with KOCH CHEMIE P1 to finish.

I would then go and apply either Ceramic Coating or Wax?

Sorry if I sound like a idiot, I'm going through the Polishing System https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ko...FPIr9k3AZrAWaRviDSHzFyMhtKDAJ4MRoCWU8QAvD_BwE

and just want to make sure I got the finishing right? 1K-NANO SEALANT is £90 is bit expensive, looking at CARPRO QUARTZ instead.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mackemforever (May 29, 2020)

After you've polished with P1 make sure you clean the surface before applying your sealant to remove any traces of your polish and leave a completely clean surface for the sealant or wax to bond with, products like Sonax Paint Prepare or any other panel prep will do.

Then apply the wax or sealant of your choice.


----------

